# Payment Amount in RP50 Redundancy Form



## Card (7 Sep 2010)

I am due to sign the RP50 form which my Employer has provided me with. However in the total amount received under Redundancy payment details it has included holiday pay owing to me and payment in lieu of notice. Is this correct? It makes it seems as if the redundancy payment to me is larger than it actually is. Has this any significance? Many thanks


----------



## thesimpsons (11 Sep 2010)

don't think thats right.  I don't put these figures on RP50s anytime I've filled them out.   Far as I know, its only the actual redundancy portion you should include on form.  hope answer not too late for you.


----------



## pixiebean22 (11 Sep 2010)

Yes, holiday pay and payment in lieu of notice is correct.  When I was made redundant our holiday pay was included and you had the option to work your notice period and get paid for it or get paid in lieu of your notice period (this suited people who were able to find employment immediately), these figures were included on the RP50 form.


----------



## laughter189 (12 Sep 2010)

You should only include the redundancy portion on form RP50 , as this is the amount on which rebate will be claimed from Gov. Dept. imo.

Holiday pay will appear on your P45 under gross pay .


----------

